# Phụ kiện ống gân xoắn HDPE Ospen



## Nguyễn Đức Trí Dũng (17 Tháng chín 2021)

Phụ kiện ống gân xoắn HDPE Ospen​_Chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm Ống gân xoắn HDPE Ospen và Phụ kiện ống gân xoắn HDPE Ospen với đầy đủ chứng chỉ, phiếu xuất xưởng chứng chỉ CO-CQ của nhà máy, có hóa đơn đỏ, hóa đơn VAT với *chiết khấu cao, * giá cả cạnh tranh nhất. *Mức chiết khấu lên đến 55%*_


STTTên sản phẩmĐơn vịĐơn giá (chưa VAT)Đơn giá (có VAT)1Măng sông OSPEN 25chiếc7,0007,7002Măng sông OSPEN 30chiếc8,8009,6803Măng sông OSPEN 40chiếc10,30011,3304Măng sông OSPEN 50chiếc15,30016,8305Măng sông OSPEN 65chiếc23,60025,9606Măng sông OSPEN 70chiếc25,50028,0507Măng sông OSPEN 80chiếc28,70031,5708Măng sông OSPEN 90chiếc32,80036,0809Măng sông OSPEN 100chiếc35,00038,50010Măng sông OSPEN 125chiếc41,00045,10011Măng sông OSPEN 150chiếc55,00060,50012Măng sông OSPEN 160chiếc65,00071,50013Măng sông OSPEN 175chiếc75,00082,50014Măng sông OSPEN 200chiếc85,00093,50015Nút loe OSPEN 30chiếc10,50011,55016Nút loe OSPEN 40chiếc14,50015,95017Nút loe OSPEN 50chiếc16,50018,15018Nút loe OSPEN 65chiếc19,25021,17519Nút loe OSPEN 80chiếc21,78023,95820Nút loe OSPEN 100chiếc28,16030,97621Nút loe OSPEN 125chiếc42,56046,81622Nút loe OSPEN 150chiếc61,90068,09023Nút loe OSPEN 200chiếc98,450108,29524Băng keo chịu nước PVC 800mm x 16mchiếc45,00049,50025Băng cao su lưu hóa 40mm x 10mchiếc90,00099,000


----------

